# UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.



## niddafischer (20. Februar 2008)

guten tag,
ich möchte hier eine Umfrage starten und zwar was sind die besten spinruten von der stange???achtung diese Ruten müssen auch in Deutschland erhältlich sein soddas sich das jemand der interesse an einer Rute bekommt,diese auch schnell besorgen kann.Mann kann natürlich auch im Ausland kaufen aber viele vertauen sowass nicht.

Ich fange mal an und zwar ich denke mal die Fireblood dürfte mit die beste sein aber ich lasse mich auch vom gegenteil überzeugen!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Die Umfrage ist so etwas unpräzise ...

Müsstest schon sagen für welches Einsatzgebiet, welchen Zielfisch usw ...
Außerdem bringt es wenig bis garnichts wenn da Leute mit abstimmen die diese Ruten nicht schon längere Zeit gefischt haben ...

denn nach einmal begrabbeln beim Händler kann man noch nicht sooo viel über die Qualität aussagen .


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



niddafischer schrieb:


> Ich fange mal an und zwar ich denke mal die Fireblood dürfte mit die beste sein aber ich lasse mich auch vom gegenteil überzeugen!


 
Vielleicht erklärst du mal wieso das die Beste sein soll. Hast du eine? Was ist denn an der so gut?


----------



## niddafischer (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

jetzt mal ein grobes beispiel du weist doch zb das die stella besser ist als irgendeine rolle von cormoran oder ????


----------



## niddafischer (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Vielleicht erklärst du mal wieso das die Beste sein soll. Hast du eine? Was ist denn an der so gut?




ich habe geschrieben es dürfte somit eine der besten sein.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



niddafischer schrieb:


> ich habe geschrieben es dürfte somit eine der besten sein.


 
Ja das habe ich gelesen, aber wie kommst du darauf? Erzähl doch mal...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

"Beste" ist singulär - Murks. Worin beste? |kopfkrat

Eine Ugly Stik oder Powertip ist halt die Beste und Stabilste im um die Ohren oder den Poller hauen, da kommt eine Shimano, Blechpeitsche oder Harrison lange nicht mit. Ist dies jetzt deswegen die beste Spinnrute? 

Mein Vater, der im Boot in SE durchaus 8pfündige Hechte mal mit der Rute raushebt oder mal ein bischen drüberlatscht findet das schon, und deswegen hab ich sie ihm ja "verpaßt". :g

Den höchsten Preis für die dafür wenigste Leistung haben sich im Moment ABU und Shimano verdient. :g :q


----------



## Sandro25 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Ich bin mit der Shimano Speedmaster sehr zufrieden und kann sie nur weiter empfehlen! Ein echtes Fliegengewicht!


----------



## sevone (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

"beste spinnrute".......... das is eine ziehmlich subjektive sache, die hier auch zu keinem ergebnis führen wird.......


----------



## darth carper (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Ich glaube die Frage sollte lauten, wer glaubt die beste Spinnrute nur aus dem Katalog zu kennen! ;-)


----------



## HOX (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Wie soll jmd. die Frage beantworten, wenn er/sie nicht alle erhältlichen Spinnruten getestet und anschliessend verglichen hat.
Denke dass hat hier kaum einer getan...#c

|bigeyes


----------



## Felix 1969 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Die Formulierung "*von der Stange*" passt glaub ich besser in die Modebranche....


----------



## Margaux (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



niddafischer schrieb:


> ich habe geschrieben es dürfte somit eine der besten sein.


 
Nochmal ganz konkret nachgefragt: hast Du mit der Fireblood schon gefischt und wenn ja, ausgiebig genug, um sie in der Tat als eine der Besten zu befinden?

Wie beurteilst Du also ihre Wurfeigenschaften, wie das Drillverhalten etc. etc., ist das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis demzufolge angemessen??


----------



## Blink* (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

hört lieber auf, sonst weint er |supergri |rolleyes


----------



## magic feeder (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

wer zufrieden ist , ist zufrieden....ich bin mit der shimano nexave zufrieden


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



Margaux schrieb:


> Nochmal ganz konkret nachgefragt: hast Du mit der Fireblood schon gefischt und wenn ja, ausgiebig genug, um sie in der Tat als eine der Besten zu befinden?


 
Was bist du bösartig.:q Pfui Volker Pfui!


----------



## The_Pitbull (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Hallo er meint bestimmt weil  dieses Tackle Teuer ist muß es auch  gut sein  wo er ja auch nicht ganz unrecht hat.Aber finde den Thread auch ein bischen überflüssig.Ich würde mir aber zb eine Speedmaster die ich nie in der Hand hatte ohne weiteres Bestellen weil ich fast nur gutes über sie gehört habe bis auf den Griff:q.Gruß Holger


----------



## Windmaster (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



HOX schrieb:


> Wie soll jmd. die Frage beantworten, wenn er/sie nicht alle erhältlichen Spinnruten getestet und anschliessend verglichen hat.
> Denke dass hat hier kaum einer getan...#c
> 
> |bigeyes


 

So sieht es aus.
Es gibt halt viele gute Ruten, die aber auch wiederrum verschieden sind...Verarbeitung/Gewicht/Aktion etc.



#c#c


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> Die Formulierung "*von der Stange*" passt glaub ich besser in die Modebranche....


 


OK,

aber trotzdem dürfte jeder wissen was gemeint ist.

Gruß
Jürgen #h


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

ich nehm mal an, er will sich was neues zulegen und sucht jetzt die Bestätigung für seine Fireblood#6


----------



## just_a_placebo (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Ich bin mit der Aspire (AX) recht zufrieden, auch wenn der Rollenhalter ab und zu nicht so gut hält... Aber ob sie eine der besten ist... #c Mit der Skelli und die Crypton Manie und die Sportex und...  bin ich auch recht zufrieden... Ich glaube aber das ist bei Ruten noch viel subjektiver und spezieller als bei Rollen und selbst da gehen die Meinungen ja teils arg auseinander.


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

ich sags mal so....
meine Sam Fisher tut ihre Dienste schon seit Jahren, mit der war ich auch sehr zufrieden, jetzt ist einer meiner Jungs zufrieden, morgen (bildlich gesehen) wird der Enkel (hoffentlich) sein.
Ich bin aber auch mit Harrison und MB zufrieden mittlerweile habe ich auch meine Kev Pike trotz des Schönheitsfehlers beim schleppen wiede liebgewonnen, will heissen
es gibt keine Beste und keine schlechteste (Spin)rute, wenn dann muss man das unterteilen in gufi, twitch, schlepp, lang kurz, allgemein usw usw. das ist aber alles sehr müssig und endet eh wieder in ner Debatte...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Kommt auch wiedr auf den Geschmack an

Der eine mags hart der andere eher soft 

mfg Flo


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



Windmaster schrieb:


> So sieht es aus.
> Es gibt halt viele gute Ruten, die aber auch wiederum verschieden sind...Verarbeitung/Gewicht/Aktion etc.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Na Baggi,

deinen Forellenknüppel darf man aber ruhig zu den besten zählen. Vor Allem wenn man Preis-Leistung vergleicht.

Ob das jeder findet? Vermutlich nicht, aber in dem Fall echt viele.

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Kommt auch wiedr auf den Geschmack an
> 
> Der eine mags hart der andere eher soft
> 
> mfg Flo


 
Tatütataaaa

Hoffentlich erzählst du uns nicht welchen Geschmack du am besten findest...


----------



## Felix 1969 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

@Flo
Wenn das mal nicht vom Fahnder entdeckt wird.....


----------



## maesox (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

*Man bekommt eben selten mehr Qualität als man bereit ist dafür zu zahlen!!!!!!!!*

Gruß Matze


----------



## Allrounder81 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



			
				AngelDet;1944127
Eine Ugly Stik oder Powertip ist halt die Beste und Stabilste im um die Ohren oder den Poller hauen schrieb:
			
		

> Moin...
> 
> Ugly Stik ist auch mein Favorit, kann man als echte "Allround-Rute" einfach nur weiterempfehlen!


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



niddafischer schrieb:


> Ich fange mal an und zwar ich denke mal die Fireblood dürfte mit die beste sein aber ich lasse mich auch vom gegenteil überzeugen!




Wenn du "beste" definerst mit Superlativ liegst du bei der Fireblood gut vorn, aber ganz vorn ..naja. ist Geschmacksache.

Wenn du aber "beste" mit Preis/Leistung und Vernunft  verbindest musst du bei der Fireblood abstriche machen. Und dann doch eher zu Ruten von der "Stange" greifen. Cormoran Balzer etc...

Ich persönlich habe nen guten Mittelweg gefunden, von High End. (zum Angeben bei Treffen ) und guten Gebrauchsruten zum Angeln allgemein.


----------



## H.Christians (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



> Den höchsten Preis für die dafür wenigste Leistung haben sich im Moment ABU und Shimano verdient. :g :q


 
Boah alter Schwede, so langsam kotzt du mich aber mal richtig an.

Spro Red Arc ist das beste, Shimano TP etc. ist alles nur Müll, jetzt schon wieder so ein Schwachsinn.

Sag mal gehst du überhaupt angeln, irgendwelche Fangberichte von dir sehe ich so gut wie gar nicht.

Die Shimano Speedmaster wird von zig Leuten hier im Board gefischt, ist ja aber wieder mal total ********, viel zu teuer etc.

Geh du mal schön mit deinem "Museumsgerät" angeln.

Sorry aber das mußte raus, ich platze wenn ich ständig so eine ******** lesen muß.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Spro Red Arc ist das beste, Shimano TP etc. ist alles nur Müll, jetzt schon wieder so ein Schwachsinn.


 
Achtung, achtung, das mit der TP FB habe ich gesagt....


----------



## Chrizzi (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Shit, ich muss gleich weg und hier scheint das ja nochmal richtig lustig zu werden. Wer nichts vor hat, sollte sich mit Chips und Bier in diesem Thread aufhalten.


----------



## The_Pitbull (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Schließe mich CHristian an wie kann mann nur so ein Müll von sich geben#d.Gruß Holger


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Nee Chrizzi brauchste nicht...


----------



## Pike-Piekser (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

*lol* Kindergarten....an den Pranger stellen ist nicht so cool#d


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> @Flo
> Wenn das mal nicht vom Fahnder entdeckt wird.....


 
Och da bin ich guter Dinge|supergri

Wenn ihr hier nicht so ein Rabatz machen würdet|motz:


----------



## Sandro25 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

LEUTE, so was muß doch nicht sein, man kann doch seine Meinung äußern und dann ist gut, entweder man akzeptiert sie, oder halt nicht und gut is.

MFG


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Ok, ich versuche es mal sachlich:

Letztlich gabs beim Händler bei Einkäufen ab 50€ eine Rute geschenkt!

Waren die, die us dem 5€ oder 10€- Ausverkauf übrig waren. Damit (3 Meter, 20-40g WG) gewinne ich dann locker den Preis-Leistungs-Vergleich, war schließlich umsonst, und für den Puff wird sie reichen!

Aber irgendwie gefallen mir meine Harissons besser? ;+

Na ja, eventuell sollte man die Frage ein bisserl konkretisieren:m


Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft: Gerät nur nach Name kaufen ist nicht so sonderlich intelligent, eventuell ist nicht das teuerste mit dem klangvollsten Namen das beste? Denk mal drüber nach was Du brauchst und damit vorhast, dann gibt es hier sicher auch gute Tips!

CU SS


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Boah alter Schwede, so langsam kotzt du mich aber mal richtig an.
> 
> Spro Red Arc ist das beste, Shimano TP etc. ist alles nur Müll, jetzt schon wieder so ein Schwachsinn.


Kannst Du mal nach oben gucken, Titel, Thema, Topic, Item? |znaika:

Hier gehts um Spin*ruten* und nicht um Rollen. Bei Rollen stimmte das nämlich nicht, deswegen hätte ich es da nicht gesagt. 
Es gibt aber Firmen, die meinen für eine Stangenrute (auch genau Topic hier) 400-500 EUR aufzurufen, und da ist dann was verkehrt. #d (bzw. später gibts die dann für die Hälfte )


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Was ist denn das Beste?|kopfkrat
Schönes Aussehen, gute Aktion (welche Aktion ist gut und welche schlecht - auch ein wenig Geschmacksache),
bekanntes Markenprodukt (vieleicht auch zum Angeben ?)


Meinen bisher grössten Hecht habe ich übrigens mit einer 7,95 Euro  Rute gefangen.:q


----------



## Pit der Barsch (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Was ist denn das Beste?|kopfkrat
> Schönes Aussehen, gute Aktion (welche Aktion ist gut und welche schlecht - auch ein wenig Geschmacksache),
> bekanntes Markenprodukt (vieleicht auch zum Angeben ?)
> 
> ...


 
Dem giebts nix mehr hin zu zu fügen #6
Ich nehme nur noch Skorpion Ruten zum Spinnen.
Sind mattschwarz lackiert ,nicht sonderlich schöne Zierwiklungen aber einfach gail.
Und der Preis lächerlch.
zb. Skorpion Seatrout -25 Euro bei E Bay.
So ne Granate von Rute hab ich noch nie gehabt. Aber wahrscheinlich für manche zu billig:c:c:c


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Meine sind die besten, jede einzelne - sonst hätte ich sie nicht.


----------



## serge7 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Guerilla-Taktik von mir (kurz rein und gleich wieder raus:q):

Freunde, es war mal wieder ein kurzweiliger Abend bis jetzt bei Cola und Chips. Man braucht eigentlich nur bestimmte Leute "verfolgen" und man ist sofort da wo was los ist. Der Herr stunkvogel bietet sich hier beispielsweise immer vorzüglich an... (Insider-Tipp von mir)

Wenn man sich das mal nüchtern betrachtet ist es ganz schön traurig: Ein augenscheinlicher Jungangler stellt hier eine Frage und es dürfte doch klar sein, daß er nicht das Wissen haben kann wie einige andere (Möchtegern-)Experten hier im board. Aber Hauptsache den Jungen erstmal runter putzen...Macht ja spaß.

Freunde, macht alle nur weiter so, ich schaue mir das alles schön von aussen an.#6

...and out.....


----------



## H.Christians (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

@Angeldet  Ich kann sehr wohl lesen. Habe ja deine Aussage im bezug auf Shimano auch kommentiert, vielleicht solltest du mein Post mal ganz durchlesen. Das da dein Rollenfetischismus(die Red Arc) etwas mit reingerutscht ist,ließ sich leider nicht vermeiden.

Du hackst gerne auf Produkten von Shimano rum, wieso weiss der Geier.


Für mich zählt die Speedmaster zu den besten Ruten, die man sich aus dem Regal kaufen kann.

Habe schon zig Ruten gefischt, bin mit der Speedi absolut zufrieden.


----------



## esox82 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Meine sind die besten, jede einzelne - sonst hätte ich sie nicht.


 
genau so sehe ich das auch!#6


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Meine sind die besten, jede einzelne - sonst hätte ich sie nicht.



Du bist ein Schelm Gerhard


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



serge7 schrieb:


> Man braucht eigentlich nur bestimmte Leute "verfolgen" und man ist sofort da wo was los ist. Der Herr stunkvogel bietet sich hier beispielsweise immer vorzüglich an...



|peinlich


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Steffen danke, aber lass man. Es gibt ja nun Boardregeln.

Gruß Uli


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> zb. Skorpion Seatrout -25 Euro bei E Bay.


 
Finde ich nicht ...#d
Ich finde nur eine für 54,-
Kannst Du mir bitte mal den Link schicken...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



H.Christians schrieb:


> @Angeldet  Ich kann sehr wohl lesen. Habe ja deine Aussage im bezug auf Shimano auch kommentiert, vielleicht solltest du mein Post mal ganz durchlesen. Das da dein Rollenfetischismus(die Red Arc) etwas mit reingerutscht ist,ließ sich leider nicht vermeiden.


Vorschlag: Trennschärfe verbessern? :g sonst sind derartige Beiträge wirklich sinnlos.

+ 

@Uli: Oldenburger und Friesländer mal wieder ein bischen Ostfriesenbashing? :q :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Uli: Oldenburger und Friesländer mal wieder ein bischen Ostfriesenbashing? :q :q


 
Erstens bin ja nun Südfriese und zweitens is mir das dann doch etwas zu niveaulos.


----------



## Honeyball (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> @Flo
> Wenn das mal nicht vom Fahnder entdeckt wird.....


In einem Thread, in dem meine besten Melder mitlesen, geht sowas doch nicht unter...:vik:



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Kommt auch wiedr auf den Geschmack an
> Der eine mags hart der andere eher soft


Auch, wenn Du wahrscheinlich recht hast, aber ein




*Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaataaaaaaa*





hast Du Dir auf jeden Fall verdient!!! :q:q:q:m


----------



## Margaux (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was bist du bösartig.:q Pfui Volker Pfui!


 
Uli, Du hast Recht. Am besten hätte ich mich aus dem Thread rausgehalten, der letztendlich nur so enden konnte wie er geendet ist. Nur ärgern mich halt immer diese Beurteilungen von irgendwas ohne konkrete Erfahrungen #d. Nur weil die Firebloods spacig aussehen und sehr teuer sind, müssen sie halt noch lange nicht gut sein (ICH kann' s aber nicht beurteilen).

Im übrigen fische ich am liebsten meine Harrison VT 75, ist aber keine Rute von der Stange, und zählt damit wohl nicht.


----------



## HOX (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



serge7 schrieb:


> Guerilla-Taktik von mir (kurz rein und gleich wieder raus:q):
> 
> Freunde, es war mal wieder ein kurzweiliger Abend bis jetzt bei Cola und Chips. Man braucht eigentlich nur bestimmte Leute "verfolgen" und man ist sofort da wo was los ist. Der* Herr stunkvogel* bietet sich hier beispielsweise immer vorzüglich an... (Insider-Tipp von mir)



Mensch, mich hauts gleich vom Stuhl.
Ich stelle hiermit klar, dass ich gegen Sundvogel *keinerlei Antipathie* hege,
aber dieses Wortspiel finde ich unglaublich lustig.


----------



## mightyeagle69 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Mein all Time favorite.....ganz klar :g:g:g

Die *Shimano DiaFlash* (altes Model) im 3 Meter WG von 20-50gr.


Cheers MightyEagle69


----------



## hechtangler_tom (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Meine lieblingsrute ist die Balzer Diabolo IV Tele 25 Länge 2,70m, WG 5-25g die lässt sich unwarscheinlich gut auseinanderschieben. (und natürlich wieder zusammen.)


----------



## Stizostedion (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper!!!!

Hätte ich auch unheimlich gern!!!!  Bohhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!

Entschuldige bitte, aber das finde ich WITZIG. Ist natürlich ein wahnsinnig wichtiges Kriterium (auseinanderschieben/und natürlich wieder zusammen)

Nicht Böse sein.

Gruß

Stizostedion


----------



## hechtangler_tom (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

außerdem hat die Balzer Diabolo Tele eine Transport länge von nur 48cm und ausserdem ist sie schwarz mit silbernen Ringen und dass ist nähmlich meine Lieblingsfarbe!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> außerdem hat die Balzer Diabolo Tele eine Transport länge von nur 48cm und ausserdem ist sie schwarz mit silbernen Ringen und dass ist nähmlich meine Lieblingsfarbe!!!


#6#6#6


----------



## fischlandmefo (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> außerdem hat die Balzer Diabolo Tele eine Transport länge von nur 48cm und ausserdem ist sie schwarz mit silbernen Ringen und dass ist nähmlich meine Lieblingsfarbe!!!



Wer nämlich mit H schreibt ist.....:q!!! Wo gibts die denn???


----------



## hechtangler_tom (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es nicht die perfekte Spinnrute gibt. Jeder hat andere vorlieben, die ich hier nicht alle aufzählen will. Drei warscheinlich weniger wichtige Beispiele habe ich meinen zwei oberen Posts beschrieben. 
Außerdem ist Spinnfischen nicht gleich Spinnfischen. Hier kann man wiederum in verschiedene Bereiche wie z. B. Technik, Zielfisch, Köder einteilen. 

Für mich sind es immer wieder die gleichen Diskussionen für die verschiedenen Produkte wie Rute, Schnur oder Rolle. Jeder hat andere "Lieblingsmodelle" und man sollte diese "Lieblingsmodelle" nicht immer gleich schlecht reden. 

Fireline forever ;-)

Leben und leben lassen.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Wer nämlich mit H schreibt ist.....:q!!! 

Das hätte ich voraussagen können, dass diese Kritik kommt.


----------



## McRip (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Mal wieder ein richtig geiler Thread, ich schmeiß mich grad in Gedanken an den Eimer-Thread weg


----------



## hechtangler_tom (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Es tut mir leid, wenn ich das sagen muss, aber ihr seid schon sehr berechenbar.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Kann man mit der Diabolo auch Kuhwiesenwaller drillen???


----------



## Slotti (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

komischer Thread hier....

am besten macht nen Mod ein Schloß davor , kommt eh nix bei rum.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Oder auch nicht und wir haben Spaß


----------



## McRip (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid, wenn ich das sagen muss, aber ihr seid schon sehr berechenbar.



Ist ja nicht schlimm. Stell einem Mann abends eine kühle Flasche Bier hin. Ist er berechenbar? Interessiert ihn das? Wie geht es ihm dann? Ok, etwas offtopic. Ich geh denn mal zum Kühlschrank.  Mir geht es gut. #h

achja: zu inhaltlichen Fragen sieh meine Sig.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Hallo Tommy !!
Ich habs auch grad gesehen ,die soll 54 Euro kosten.
Ich hab die für 25 Euro ersteigert.
Aber wie gesagt enfach gail die Rute.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Meine Lieblingsrute wird die Harrison VHF 5-30 werden. (Für 8-11 cm lange Kopytos)
Leider kenne ich sonst keine Rute als bleibt mir nur diese als Lieblingsmodell.


----------



## PureContact (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Hallo Tommy !!
> Ich habs auch grad gesehen ,die soll 54 Euro kosten.
> Ich hab die für 25 Euro ersteigert.
> Aber wie gesagt enfach gail die Rute.



einmal kurz gelacht:q
und jezt:
is nich dein ernst oder?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



PureContact schrieb:


> einmal kurz gelacht:q
> und jezt:
> is nich dein ernst oder?


 
Doch natürlich. Warum auch nicht?
Wenn Du schon so arrogant urteilst, das kann ich auch:

Wir können ja mal testen wer mehr fängt, Du mit einer namenhaften 200 Euro Rute, oder ich mit einer 5 Euro Angel.

Es kommt nicht immer nur auf die Rute an.

Meine Schleppruten habe ich übrigens auch für 25 Euro bei ebay gekauft (Sänger Ultra Tec Trigger) und die sind auch super.


----------



## PureContact (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Doch natürlich. Warum auch nicht?
> Wenn Du schon so arrogant urteilst, das kann ich auch:
> 
> Wir können ja mal testen wer mehr fängt, Du mit einer namenhaften 200 Euro Rute, oder ich mit einer 5 Euro Angel.
> ...





tja ich fische nur mit Rutem aus purem GOLD!!!!!!!#q

du willst mir sagen, dass die Rute toll ist oder?
hatteste schonmal in der Hand?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



PureContact schrieb:


> du willst mir sagen, dass die Rute toll ist oder?
> hatteste schonmal in der Hand?


 
Ich nicht, aber wenn Pitt sagt, die ist Gut, dann ist die gut.

Ich traue Pit wesentlich mehr Urteilsvermögen zu, als jemanden der noch mit der Rassel um den Weihnachtsbaum gelaufen ist, als wir schon Hechte gefangen haben.


----------



## PureContact (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich nicht, aber wenn Pitt sagt, die ist Gut, dann ist die gut.
> 
> Ich traue Pit wesentlich mehr Urteilsvermögen zu, als jemanden der noch mit der Rassel um den Weihnachtsbaum gelaufen ist, als wir schon Hechte gefangen haben.





mhmhm

jaja ich dumm du klug!
alles klar
hab verstanden

wie war das mit der Arroganz?!

du schmückst ab sofort meine ignore list...

ach nochwas, ich hatte das Teil in der Hand, und ich finde es nicht gut, ich kenne genug in eurem Alter die genug Müll kaufen!

das hat absolut nix mitm Alter zu tun, aber argumentier ruhig weiter


----------



## flori66 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

oh mann, ihr seid mir schon ein lustiges Völkchen.
Der Threadstarter wollte einfach wissen, welche Spinnrute von der Stange die User hier am besten finden, und ihr macht ein Drama in 12 Akten draus.

Back2Topic:
Ich find die Sänger Iron Claw Damokles 3m 30-80g WG am besten. Aber einfach darum, weil es die einzige Spezielle Spinnrute ist die ich hab, und einfach keine Kohle, um mir 25Ruten zu kaufen.

Ich denke dass es vielen Usern hier so geht, und deshalb nicht objektiv beurteilt werden kann, welche die beste Spinnrute ist.


----------



## schrauber78 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

O.T. Ich kenn ne Gute an der Stange


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Klar, die Rute noch nie in der Hand gehabt und dann sagen, das ist die beste von der Stange. 

P.S. Von der Stange, ist so eine Rute eigentlich adelig?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

@ Schrauber: Kannst Du uns die näher vorstellen? :k


----------



## schrauber78 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Besser nicht, sonst kommst du noch auf dumme Gedanken. |supergri


p.S.: Stange = Kopfrute

Ausserdem ist sie mit 17 nicht deine Altersklasse


----------



## Ocrem (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Aber meine vll.


----------



## schrauber78 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Joah, deine Altersklasse kommt eher hin...

Aber soweit ich weiß ist sie zur Zeít in festen Händen (der Typ ist allerdings voll der Honk)


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Dann kommt in diesem Thread ja doch noch eine interessante Diskussion zustande, wurde ja auch mal Zeit... #6

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## mightyeagle69 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



Slotti schrieb:


> komischer Thread hier....
> 
> am besten macht nen Mod ein Schloß davor , kommt eh nix bei rum.



Genau wir haben spaß |laola:

Bin absolut pro thread


----------



## sevone (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



> Ich traue Pit wesentlich mehr Urteilsvermögen zu, als jemanden der noch mit der Rassel um den Weihnachtsbaum gelaufen ist, als wir schon Hechte gefangen haben.


genau so isses natürlich!#6
gibts hier eigentlich auch boardies, die über 80 sind?
vielleicht sollten wir die mal nach der perfekten spinnrute fragen, da würd ich auf jeden fall mehr drauf vertrauen, als den ganzen mittvierzigern hier........ naja, ich weiss nicht, die angeln halt auch noch nicht 60jahre lang und können nicht so viel wissen.:g


----------



## Dart (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> O.T. Ich kenn ne Gute an der Stange


Endlich kommt mal ne gescheite Dynamik in den Tröööt:vik:
Honeyball, wo steckst du oller Ferkelfahnder?|supergri|supergri|supergri
Und ich hab schon befürchtet das die Edel-Balzer Peitsche in variablen Längen, schwarzer Farbe mit silbernen Ringen, das einzige Highlight bleibt#6
Nix für ungut, Reiner


----------



## Ocrem (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Joah, deine Altersklasse kommt eher hin...
> 
> Aber soweit ich weiß ist sie zur Zeít in festen Händen (der Typ ist allerdings voll der Honk)


 
Kein Problem, sowas kann man ändern *Spass


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



PureContact schrieb:


> wie war das mit der Arroganz?!


 
Da hast Du allerdings recht.
Ich war gestern Abend ein wenig gereizt.
Entschuldige bitte.


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



serge7 schrieb:


> Freunde, es war mal wieder ein kurzweiliger Abend bis jetzt bei Cola und Chips. Man braucht eigentlich nur bestimmte Leute "verfolgen" und man ist sofort da wo was los ist. Der Herr stunkvogel bietet sich hier beispielsweise immer vorzüglich an... (Insider-Tipp von mir)


 
Mach dich locker Häschen.
Tut mir leid, ich muß dich ja tief in deiner Seele getroffen haben, wenn du es nötig hast so nachzukarten.

Jeder halt so wie er will.

Mit dem dir gebührendem Respekt,#6

Uli


----------



## serge7 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mach dich locker Häschen.
> Tut mir leid, ich muß dich ja tief in deiner Seele getroffen haben, wenn du es nötig hast so nachzukarten.
> 
> Jeder halt so wie er will.
> ...


 
Ich hab Dich auch ganz doll lieb mein Mäuschen.:m

Warum gleich so aufgeregt??? Ist doch alles gut...


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Servus,
vom anfänglich gestarteten Thema ist wie so oft nichts mehr übrig geblieben.
Ich muss zugeben, auch mir juckte es in den Fingern....
unser "Firebloodthemenstarter" wurde erstmal durch den Kakao gezogen, anschließende Versuche den Thread wieder mit Inhalt zu füllen, endeten mit dem zu erwartenden "sich Ausleben der Verbalneurotiker".
Ich muss Dir Recht geben Serge, es sind immer die selben Verdächtigen, die sich solch eine Gelegenheit nicht entgehen lassen.

Viele Grüße in die Runde
und ich Ende mit einem Zitat
"Ich habe Euch doch Alle lieb" :m

Grüße aus Sachsen,
René


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Na Baggi, alles im Lot? Was meinst du? Beste Spinnrute? Kevspin 3053 oder?
Na da sind wir doch schon wieder beim Thema...


----------



## zesch (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

habe die Fireblood gerade im Laden in der Hand gehabt,

diese ist techn. gut verarbeitet und sieht gut aus,

aber mir persönlich ist diese Rute in der Aktion zu steif und zu hart,

zu viele Ringe (die event. verbiegen könnten = Lesath Syndrom),

+ für den Preis bekommt man eine garantiert stark belastbare und leicht aufgebaute Rute bei verschiedenen Rutenbau Firmen ist Deutschland.

+ wurde hier im Fred auch schon genannt, das diese Rute (da von der Stange) bestimmt in absehbarer Zeit reduziert angeboten wird.

achja für den Preis der "Fireblood" wird zur Zeit eine gebrauchte Blechpeitsche im neuwertigen Zustand angeboten

+ da würd ich zuschlagen, wenn ich denn zur Zeit eine neue Spinne bräuchte

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Windmaster (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Na Baggi, alles im Lot? Was meinst du? Beste Spinnrute? Kevspin 3053 oder?
> Na da sind wir doch schon wieder beim Thema...


 

Ich würd sagen die KevSpin 3053 ist für mich die beste Allround Spinrute die ich hab. Werde sie auch nie verkaufen wollen, obwohl ich sie zwar nur noch selten fische, aber dafür liegt sie fast immer mit im Auto und sie fährt auch jeden Dänemark Urlaub mit ins Ferienhaus #6

Da in letzter Zeit bei mir einige Spinnruten für jeden einzelnen Einsatzbereich dazugekommen sind, ist die KevSpin leider nur noch zur Backup Rute geworden. 


Vielleicht ist die "beste" Spinnrute einfach die, die man nie wieder hergeben will / wird... 
|jump:


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Da in letzter Zeit bei mir einige Spinnruten für jeden einzelnen Einsatzbereich dazugekommen sind, ist die KevSpin leider nur noch zur Backup Rute geworden.
> 
> 
> Vielleicht ist die "beste" Spinnrute einfach die, die man nie wieder hergeben will / wird...
> |jump:


 
Jau, jau aber eine bessere Backuprute auf Hecht, Zander, Mefo, Dorsch, Pollack, Kliesche, Flunder und in allergrößter Not auch mal auf Aal, gibt es wohl nicht.#6

Sportex Kevspin 3053 die Rute die man nicht verkauft...


----------



## Dennert (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Viele Grüße in die Runde
> und ich Ende mit einem Zitat
> "Ich habe Euch doch Alle lieb" :m


 

René, ich wette das ist nen Ossi - Insider und gemeint ist Erich M.? Richtig? |supergri

OT: also die Sportex Kevspin haltet ihr (bzw. mehrere) für die Beste? Interessant, ich glaub nen Kumpel von mir hat sogar so eine. Muß ich mal befummeln 
THX


----------



## Windmaster (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

#c gibt es auch noch eine Antwort vom Threadersteller ??#c


Kannst ruhig, wir sind Dir nicht mehr böse



gruß windmaster :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Sportex Kevspin 3053 die Rute die man nicht verkauft...


Und die man in der Form auch nicht mehr bekommt, die letzten Restbestände laufen aus und dann darf man nix mehr crashen oder so. #d 

Immerhin gibts inzwischen doch eine Reihe einigermaßen gleichwertiger. 

Kennt inwischen eigentlich jemand die neuen Ockert-Sportexe in diesem Bereich (3m um M-Spin)? zumal CMW jetzt ja auch wieder neue Sportex-Blanks hat  - Schimpfen sei dank! :m

den z.B.: Blank Sportex Kev Spin 3,00m 10' 30-45gr


----------



## Felix 1969 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

#c gibt es auch noch eine Antwort vom Threadersteller ??#c





Ich glaub der hatt kein Bock mehr....


----------



## opi2001 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Ich habe mir heute heute eine Shimano Catana BX 270 XH mit ner Rolle SPROSeasons 540 und 150 m 0,12 Fireline beim Fachhändler gekauft fürn Preis von ca 115 Euronen und denke das das Preis/Leistungverhältnis top ist.Am Ende fragt der Fisch nicht ob das ne Shimano oder balzer Rute ist ,hauptsache irgendwas zappelt am Köder !!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



Dennert schrieb:


> OT: also die Sportex Kevspin haltet ihr (bzw. mehrere) für die Beste? Interessant, ich glaub nen Kumpel von mir hat sogar so eine. Muß ich mal befummeln
> THX


 
Ich fürchte du wirst etwas enttäuscht sein. Die alte Kevrute ist für mich die Allroundspinnrute schlechthin. Auch wenn ich deutlich speziellere Ruten habe, begleitet sie mich überall mit hin. Meistens als Backup, aber z.B. in Norwegen auch als Superspassrute zum Köhler, Dorsch, Makrelen oder Pollackrute.

Da hier ja kein echtes Kriterium gesetzt ist, habe ich Ausstattung, Universalität, Wertbeständigkeit und Robustheit als Bewertungsmaßstab gesetzt.

Uli


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

So wie der hier zerrissen wurde wird er sich sicherlich nicht mehr melden.
Schade nur, denn eigentlich fand ich die ursprüngliche Idee gar nicht schlecht. Leute, die vor einer Kaufentscheidung stehen, hätten bei einem vernünftigen Threadaufbau  hier gute Informationen finden können.
Jeder hätte seine Empfehlung(en) mit Zielfisch, Angelmethode etc. abgegeben und somit für genügend "objektiven" Gesprächsstoff gesorgt.
Klar, er hat falsch angefangen in dem er seinen persönlichen Favoriten ohne eigene Erfahrung in den Himmel gelobt hat, wahrscheinlich noch ein absoluter Shimano-Fan.( wie viele Andere auch ).Aber Leute, er ist doch noch "jung"!!!
Mal noch was Anderes: stimmt es, dass es die Shimano Speed-Master auch in einer 2.85m Version gibt? Wer weiss da was?

Grüße Steven


----------



## Pit der Barsch (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



PureContact schrieb:


> einmal kurz gelacht:q
> und jezt:
> is nich dein ernst oder?


Ich benutz den Knüppel zum angeln .
Und nicht zum Protzen.
Für meine zwecke völlig ausreichend und gut.
Ich würde mich doch ein wenig zurückhalten mit solchen Postings.
Wahrscheinlich hast DU die Rute noch nicht einmal in der Hand gehabt bzw. mit geangelt.
Aber aufregen werd ich mich nicht mehr über solche Äußerungen:m!!
Ich würde dir ne Gummirute mit Blonden Haaren (Modell-Stumme Ursel) empfehlen.
Da geht eigendlich immer was mit.#6#6


----------



## KHof (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Hallo!

He Uli - Ich hab eine 3053 verkauft!


Allerdings hab ich noch zwei.....

Meine Stimme hätte die als Allrounder.

Klaus


----------



## opi2001 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Manchmal könnte man glauben Angeln ist kein Hobby oder Leidenschaft mehr sondern nur noch ne Hightec Sache. Du musst die Rute haben und die Rolle alles ander ist ******* und Mist und es kommt so rüber als würde man oder Top Ausrüstung nix fangen!!!
Gepriesen sind Angelfachgeschäfte mit ihrer Guten Beratung!! Siehe unsern Karli in Waldenburg/Sa. !! Nur in Fachgeschäften wirst du gut beraten und kannst auch mal eine Rute zum testen mitnehmen. Alles andere sind Meinungen den jeder hat ne ander Art des fischen!


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



Bartel-Hunter schrieb:


> So wie der hier zerrissen wurde wird er sich sicherlich nicht mehr melden.
> Schade nur, denn eigentlich fand ich die ursprüngliche Idee gar nicht schlecht. Leute, die vor einer Kaufentscheidung stehen, hätten bei einem vernünftigen Threadaufbau hier gute Informationen finden können.
> Jeder hätte seine Empfehlung(en) mit Zielfisch, Angelmethode etc. abgegeben und somit für genügend "objektiven" Gesprächsstoff gesorgt.


 
Schau mal:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115475

Ich frage mich bloss wo die Eintragungen der Spökenkieker sind. Von wegen konstruktiv. 

Ist sogar oben im Raubfischbereich festgetackert, damit es leichter zu finden ist.

Uli


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Schon klar,
jedoch ist dies hier ein Forum, in dem es doch um Kommunikation und Austausch von Meinungen geht oder?
Ob das Thema in einem anderen Tread schon behandelt wurde oder nicht ist doch erst mal wurscht.
@opi2001:
Ich würde mir auch nie eine Rute kaufen, die mir hier einer vorschwärmt. Jedoch wüsste ich, wonach ich mich bei meinem nächsten Händlerbesuch informieren würde. Im Übrigen liegt es doch an jedem selbst, ob er sich was Feines gönnt, worann er sich über Jahre erfreut, oder ob er mit funktionierendem und völlig ausreichndem Standartmaterial ans Wasser geht. Den Fischen ist das in der Tat völlig latte, dass ist lediglich ne Sache des Geldes und der persönlichen Einstellung.


----------



## welszander71 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

hallo leute!
da ihr hier wirklich viel müll verzapft wird möchte ich auch mal meine meinung abgeben,in der hoffnung dass es konstruktiver wird.die besten spinruten von der stange sind mit abstand sportex,da geht kein weg dran vorbei.zum einen sind sie unkaputtbar,zum andern deckt sportex die ganze palette des spinfischens ab.für grosszander und hecht auch als gufiruten sind die black arrows meiner meinung nach hervorzuheben.preis-leistung passt!am besten mal die 9 ft in die hand nehmen.darüber gibts nur harrison oder blechpeitsche aber die muss man sich dann schon bauen oder im lotto gewinnen.an der stange kenn ich übrigens auch ne sehr gute,grins.
gruss:welszander


----------



## serge7 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



Bartel-Hunter schrieb:


> Mal noch was Anderes: stimmt es, dass es die Shimano Speed-Master auch in einer 2.85m Version gibt? Wer weiss da was?


 
Als Spinnrutenausführung im 2008er Programm gibt es die meines Wissens nicht!


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

@serge:
Ich bin gleich heute noch mal ein paar Läden abgefahren und habe tatsächlich eine gefunden. Aus welchem Jahr sie ist hab ich nicht gefragt, machte aber einen recht guten ersten Eindruck.
Die Rute bietet die Möglichkeit, den Rollenhalter um ca. 40cm noch oben oder unten zu versetzen.
Meine momentane Favoritin ist jedoch die Speed-Master 270/300 mit 20-50 gr. WG aus dem aktuellen Programm. Für 179€ zwar nicht ganz billig, aber vom Gewicht her unglaublich leicht im Vergleich mit ähnlichen Ruten (zB.Daiwa)


----------



## The_Pitbull (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Hallo kann dir ein Händler sagen wo du die Speedmaster für 109 Euro kriegts wenn interesse besteht.Gruß Holger


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Hast ne PM


----------



## niddafischer (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> #c gibt es auch noch eine Antwort vom Threadersteller ??#c
> 
> 
> 
> ...



habe so eben meine neue zugangsdaten für den internet bekommen und kann jetzt endlich wieder online kommen.


----------



## niddafischer (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hallo kann dir ein Händler sagen wo du die Speedmaster für 109 Euro kriegts wenn interesse besteht.Gruß Holger




nein holger bei stollenwerk gibt es die nicht mehr für 109€ denn der neue katalog ist draußen da kostet sie 130€ wer mir nicht glaubt soll da anrufen habe ich gemacht und sie haben gesagt dass die rute nur bis zum 15.2.08 109€ kostet also kostet sie jetzt wieder 130€!


----------



## Alex.k (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Die beste? Shimano Lesath Spinning - SLE270XH für Hecht.


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

welches Wurfgewicht hat die denn?


----------



## oasisultra (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



niddafischer schrieb:


> nein holger bei stollenwerk gibt es die nicht mehr für 109€ denn der neue katalog ist draußen da kostet sie 130€ wer mir nicht glaubt soll da anrufen habe ich gemacht und sie haben gesagt dass die rute nur bis zum 15.2.08 109€ kostet also kostet sie jetzt wieder 130€!





doch gibts hab meine heute bekommen und am donnerstag bestellt (stollewerk).

übles teil #6!!! ich freu mich schon voll auf nächste woche,sofern meine hand wieder mitspielt.


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

@oasisultra:

welche Version hast du dir denn für diesen Kurs gekauft?


----------



## oasisultra (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*



Bartel-Hunter schrieb:


> @oasisultra:
> 
> welche Version hast du dir denn für diesen Kurs gekauft?




shimano speedmaster XH in 2,70 mit nem wg von 50-100g

die 3m version is teurer wieviel weiß ich nicht


----------



## The_Pitbull (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Genau die will ich mir auch nach der Schonzeit zulegen Berichte mal bitte wie sie ist ok.Gruß Holger


----------



## oasisultra (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

klar mach ich.wollte evtl ab dienstag wieder los.falls meine hand halt wieder mitspielt (vertaucht).


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

na dann mal Petri Heil


----------



## Schuschek (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Na da schmeiße ich jetzt auch mal eine Rute rein: Silverman Silverflash Tele Spin #6

Natürlich nicht ernst nehmen! Aber da der Trööt ja vollgemüllt wurde mit gegenseitigen Stenkereien ist er nicht mehr wirklich zu gebrauchen.

Welches die "Beste" ist, hängt eh vom Einsatzgebiet ab und kann daher hier gar nicht pauschalisiert werden.


----------



## Dirk30 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: UMFRAGE beste spinruten von der stange.*

Die Besten Ruten sind die, die man sich persöhnlich selbst leisten kann. Im finanziellen Rahmen gesehen.


----------

